# Gas/Electric Furnace? HELP!!



## vtech (Jul 23, 2006)

it started doing it last night for no reason and im wondering what could cause this problem and how would i solve it myself.
here is the vid below on what my furnace is doing.
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcW6F4ZNy1o
it turns the fans on by itself when i plug the switch into the connector and after i unplug it it stops the top fan but the lower fan keeps pushing cold air after like 2 mins then it stops.

i have a thermostat honeywell ct87n/ct87k

its a gas/electric furnace.

what would be the cause of this problem?

thanks for helping.


----------



## vtech (Jul 23, 2006)

sorry, when i unplug it starts the fans, when they are connected it turns off.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Your video can't be played, it is Private?

What you may have running is the fan that clears the vent pipe/ chimney of fumes. Newer gas furnaces have them. 

BG


----------



## vtech (Jul 23, 2006)

gas/electric furance - YouTube

try now


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Did you ever get it figured out?

What you are unplugging could be the flame sensor. When it sees a flame it shuts off the draft inducer. That is the small fan you see above it.

Got no suggestions.

BG


----------



## vtech (Jul 23, 2006)

yes i have, it was my thermostat for some odd reason.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Good to know.

BG


----------

